# Pinarello Stelvio '98?



## dif_bk

Hello All,

I've recently accuired a Pinarello Stelvio with Dedicciai Kens tubing from what I believe is 1998. I'm wondering if anyone here can provide me with information about this frame -- I come from a Mt. Biking background and this will be my first road bike after I build it up. Also, I'm starting with frame only, nothing else, so any suggestions on the build are appreciated.

A few things I'd like to know:

*Where does Stelvio fit into the line of steel frames from that era?
*What is the difference between Dedacciai Dolmen and Kens?
*Does anyone know the year of this frame?
*Is this generally considered a nice bike?
*what type of Campy I should build it with?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ciocc4me

*Pinarello Ken*

Hi, just read your post. I had a Pinarello Ken from 1994 to 2001. I absolutely regret selling it, i traded it in for a Sloping Aluminium Sigma. The pinarello was a cracking bike that took me from my 'being fat' to racing at a half decent level. The only modification i made was converting to Carbon time forks in A-Head. In terms of performance it was great in the french alpes. Oh kitted it out in Campag Chorus, naturally. Great long distance bike. Currently i ride a Ciocc Scandium which is the same size/Geometry. Id buy the Pinarello back tomorrow if i could....


----------



## Vitix2

I know I'm several years late on this thread, but I could not resist. I agree with ciocc4me. I too had a 1998 Pinarello Stelvio made from the Kens tubing, and really loved it. It is the type of bike that should never be gotten rid of. I honestly did not appreciate it until I replaced it. I still have the frame, but pulled the components and put them on something else becasue I felt the stelvio had lost a step (even as a back-up/beater, which is what I used it as over the last several years).

It is a good handling frame, it is comfortable, it climbs relatively well for a steel bike, and it is generally a joy to ride. Is is race worthy in the in 2009...heck no. It simply cannot compare in terms of weight and stiffness to modern bikes. However, it is not a skinny tube retro bike from the 80's and 90's either. It is a bike than can still be ridden without making you feel like you're Fausto Coppi. If you're new to the sport and want to get an affordable bike that you can learn on until you figure out what you really want as a primary frame, or if you are looking for a good secondary trainer/beater/off-seson bike, It is perfect. 

I am actually thinking about rebuilding mine. However, the reality is that the frame I replaced it with is now my third tier ride. So I use it only for the trainer/rollers, rainy days, and riding around casually with non-cycling friends. So, other than the trainer, it would only get about three or so outings a year, and I'm not certain if I want to spend any time swapping components onto a frame that I really won't ride outside.


----------

